# Im a Birate



## Jesterphatt (Jul 18, 2005)

Halloween night I sit and wait for the kids to show up

the door bell rang and I opened up the door to see a 4ft pirate..

as I handed him his candy I asked him "and who are you little man?"

He replied loudly and with a speech impetiment 
"I am a Birate"

"Huh?"

"A Birate" as he raised his cutlass and pointed to his eye patch.

"Ohh, you mean a Pirate!"

"Yes a Birate" he repeated

I looked around behind him and said "and where are your Buccaneers?"

He pointed "Right here on my Buckin Head"


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Hehe! I have heard that one before, but it NEVER fails to crack me up! Thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

A classic. Thanks - I forgot about that one.


----------

